# SOmeone knows nice fonts for an avatar?



## Sanderino (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I'm making a new avatar, I'm tired of Roxas.. 

So know, I have everything, except a good font. I know a good site, Dafont, but there are so many fonts.. Do you know some casual font(s)? (Not too showy and stuff) 

Thanks for trying to help me!


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 14, 2010)

you can start here if you like

http://www.dafont.com/

If you go into the preview mode, you can type wat you want the font to say. What i do is then take a screen cap of the font with the text i want so i dont have to download the font.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 14, 2010)

I know about Dafont, like I said in the post, I found a nice font now, but if I save my avatar with the font text in it, and then when it's saved the font in my avatar gets all vague. Do you know a solution?


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2010)

what are you saving it as?

Sorry totally missed the part about you knowing about dafont lol


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 16, 2010)

Haha doesn't matter. As a .JPG file.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2010)

hmmm. i wonder if you try another type. cause a jpg could be  causing artifacting around the font.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 16, 2010)

ah. thanks, didn't think of that, I'm going to try it saving as a .png file or something,

EDIT: lol, yeah worked, the quality stays the same, now finishing my ava, thanks!. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The result: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you guys rate it? ;O


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 16, 2010)

I like it quite alot.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks dude. =D


----------

